# Reel seat



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I have an old rod i think was used to fly kites. Any way to put a machined aluminum reel seat on there? The one on theres flimsy. Also has full rollers:redface:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is really hard to determine without seeing it. Since I am close, if you would like, we could meet up and check it out and see what could be done. Up to you.


----------

